# Grapes?



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

They say in books that if you eat a bunch of grapes that its good for your intestines and urinary track yet when I eat them I get sick to my stomach after a couple hours. What's up with that"? I've also noticed an uncontrollable urge to urinate .


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

they clearly dont agree with you, so i wouldent eat them in that case.Ian


----------



## jasonibs9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ian , that checks off another thing I can't eat







Lets see, my list is now - Beef Green BeansGarlic Garlic Salt/powderBell peppersHot PeppersAnything Deep Fried ChocolateCaffeineI'm sure there are others to add , I just can't remember at the moment.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well sometimes I know for myself....it is the type of grape or amount that I might have to play with. I can handle a small bunch of green grapes.. but I don't do as well with red grapes or ALOT of green grapes.I also have found beef is a bit harder for me to digest. Doesn't mean I can't eat it... It may just give me a bit more trouble or symptoms. I find if I don't eat it for a very long time and then have it.. it causes much MORE symptoms. Like there is some sort of "short term memory" problem in my gut! If I go too long without beef.. it seems to forget how to digest it! LOL So I try to eat a bit of it every once in awhile. (Like maybe a few times a month only)I also I find for me.. depends on what the food is prepared _with_. Some spices give me more trouble than others. Some cooking methods give me more trouble than others. Generally speaking I can eat well cooked veggies for the most part. Some I can get away with raw.. some I clearly can't.Dark Chocloate I find is easier for me than milk chocolate. And a "small" amount of dark chocolate is ok not a large amount.Garlic powder I can handle much better than fresh garlic. Bell peppers are ok cooked unless they are coupled with hot Italian sausage (which is truly a shame... lol). ALOT of raw green pepper sticks.. uh no.. can't handle that.So I try not to give up a food completely without trying it in different preparations or amounts etc.But somethings will give me trouble no matter what.. like deep fried foods. SO??? I have learned to take off the fried coating of fish and I do fine with it. But mega amoutns of french fries.... no.Baked potato.. even with a bit o cheddar?? Fine. Baked potato with a bit of butter?? NOPE.So try your trouble foods sans certain spices maybe or prepared differently or in different forms. Ya never know.. you might find a way to eat one of your former favorites.All the bestBQ


----------

